# Have collected the best pictures (so far) of my recent Laos trip



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

Have collected the best pictures (in my own opinion) of my recent Laos trip in one spot here.

They are seen best as a slideshow (option on upper right of screen.)

Thanks for any looks.

Lew


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

Some wonderful images there Lew!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks.
I am pleased to say that, as of latest computation just done this morning, to this date I have earned $0 dollars with my photography.
But I prepaid tax on all the earning so my end-of-year issues will be simple.


----------



## baturn (Apr 21, 2015)

Great slide show. I also looked at them all individually so that I could read your comments. Excellent!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

baturn said:


> Great slide show. I also looked at them all individually so that I could read your comments. Excellent!


Thanks for looking and reading.

I edited the titles and captions in bulk and there are limitations doing that. I hope (intend) to go back and add a bit more to specific ones.


----------

